
Elon Musk Is the 2017 Motor Trend Person of the Year - antongribok
http://www.motortrend.com/news/2017-power-list-and-the-person-of-the-year/
======
antongribok
Also, the video of the presentation:
[https://youtu.be/SijPcSOhev4?t=1517](https://youtu.be/SijPcSOhev4?t=1517)

